# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Marquardt vs. Jake Ellenberger Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Accidentally voted Nate. Lol. Oops.

Jake will run through him I think. Nates not looked great lately.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Definitely wouldn't bet on this one, Jake likely takes it though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think this is a close fight. Marquardt looked good vs. Woodley at his debut at WW. But then lost to Saff....who we all may have underrated. Marquardt is still a good fighter, well-rounded. 

I think Ellenbeger is a tad overrated. He is a poor man's Hendricks. His best win in his career is probably Jake Shields. Jake Shields who has looked like crap at 170 and had lost his father that week of the fight. Other than that he has beat Sanchez...Mike Pyle 3 years ago. He really doesn't have a signature win. No guys he has beat are still relevant anywhere at WW. Pyle may be a fringe top 10 guy at this point simply for his nice little win streak. 

No clue who wins. I think people overrate Ellenberger though.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Jake is going to knock this cheater out, hopefully they cut Nate again when he loses.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Nate suffers from Kenny Florian syndrome, he chokes when it's all on the line but he could win this fight, Berger is a confused man ever since his fights with Kampmann and Diego where he faded. I still believe he can KO anyone at 170 though.

Nate by split.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This could be a really rubbish fight. I pick Ellenberger.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a really good match up if you ask me. Both fighters are strong and very explosive both in wrestling and striking. Marquardt has had a few bad performances in his career but has also had many great showings so I'm not gonna write him off because of his last fight. Ellenberger is very similar as he has had his share of bad performances as well. Hard to pick a winner here, I'm going with Ellenberger just because I feel he is the more powerful of the two though both fighters have the potential to win in devastating fashion and Marquardt is the more well rounded making it a very tough fight to choose a winner.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Very tough fight. On one hand we have Jake whom has lethal KO power, but seems to fade in the later rounds due to power punching.

Nate is a much better rounded fighter but he has to respect Ellenberger's power. If he mixes it up I have him winning a UD 29/28.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> Jake is going to knock this cheater out, hopefully they cut Nate again when he loses.


Cheater? Aren't you a Hendo fan?

Also give Stun Gun the winner


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Cheater? Aren't you a Hendo fan?
> 
> Also give Stun Gun the winner


I can't recall a single time Hendo ever tried to fight someone with elevated levels of testosterone. Nate came in way, way over the limit.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> I can't recall a single time Hendo ever tried to fight someone with elevated levels of testosterone. Nate came in way, way over the limit.


Dan uses TRT. He's just smarter about it than Nate


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Dan uses TRT. He's just smarter about it than Nate


Exactly, he never came in with super human levels. Nate had the nerve to come in crazy over. That's where it get disrespectful, that's where it becomes cheating. That's where I draw the line personally.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Dan still cheats. Nate is just a moron. Simple as that. 

I can see Nate winning this fight though, if he survives the first


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Dan still cheats. Nate is just a moron. Simple as that.
> 
> I can see Nate winning this fight though, if he survives the first


At the very least there are varying levels of cheating and Nate coming in with super hulk levels is far worse then Hendo coming in with young man levels. Atleast his levels were fitting for his species. Nate came in like he was part of the Super Soldiers program at S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Still just saying, both the same. I could careless either way. I'm not a big fan of Nate.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Still just saying, both the same. I could careless either way. I'm not a big fan of Nate.


I don't view it as similar at all. One of them was clearly trying to gain a competitive advantage. I don't view them to be even remotely similar. I loved watching Nate get his leg kicked off in OKC. I cheered the whole time.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Dan uses TRT to gain an advantage too.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Dan uses TRT to gain an advantage too.


I'm not saying I agree with TRT but there is a difference between using it and abusing it. That's what we have here. Hendo uses it to raise his level to the normal level that he can no longer naturally produce. Not saying that's wrong but Nate used it to elevate his levels well above the natural limits to gain an advantage over even the most fit high level athletes. Dan uses the loop hole to his advantage while Nate abused it to gain an unfair advantage. They give you plenty of wiggle room to come in with high levels and he blew right past that still. IMO it was intentional cheating and he was hoping to get the fight in before he got busted or hoping he could somehow slip by unnoticed. He went beyond the already "allowed cheating" and took it to a whole new level. He shouldn't be allowed in the UFC, those levels are dangerous to his opponents and not human.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Dan uses it for an advantage. Nate abused it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Dan uses it for an advantage. Nate abused it.


Yeah and there are worlds of difference between the two in my personal opinion. I think what Nate attempted to do was criminal.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Both cheated


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Both guys are pretty inconsistent. Ellenberger has issues with cardio and his jiu jitsu while Marquardt may have one of the worst mental games and fight IQ's in the sport. Jake has decent takedows and Marquardt has terrible defensive wrestling. If Jake fights conservatively, he should be able to control Marquardt throughout the fight.

Ellenberger via UD (29-28, 30-27, 30-27)

I can see this looking a bit like Florian/Maynard


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Ellenberger is going to take this.. Nate is technically a better striker, but he has a terrible fighter IQ. His cardio may help him in this fight though


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Ellenberger via leg kicks.

Yo Marquardt, I heard you didn't like leg kicks in the Saffiedine fight. So imma leg kick you and leg kick you so you can eat leg kicks while you eat leg kicks.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Stun Gun said:


> Both cheated


When did Dan cheat in a fight? Back it up with something more than an opinion as well. Show me evidence that he has broken the rules.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rygu said:


> When did Dan cheat in a fight? Back it up with something more than an opinion as well. Show me evidence that he has broken the rules.


You are aware that he's gone on record saying he uses TRT, correct? Has for 6 years.

He "needs" it. Nate abused it.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> You are aware that he's gone on record saying he uses TRT, correct? Has for 6 years.
> 
> He "needs" it. Nate abused it.


I think the miscommunication is you consider TRT to be cheating while he considers it to be legal and therefore not cheating. Cause technically he isn't cheating because he isn't breaking any rules. But obviously there are plenty of people, you included, that do not agree with TRT and think it should be illegal.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

It should be illegal yes.

Nate used it you say he's cheating. He said he needed it too


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> It should be illegal yes.
> 
> Nate used it you say he's cheating. He said he needed it too


Nate broke the rules, Dan never did. That much is fact. Whether you disagree with the rules is a different debate. In your opinion both cheated. In reality only 1 broke the rules. There are rules in place, that you obviously don't agree with, but Dan followed the rules while Nate broke them.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Jake wins by KO. Nate has better striking but he almost has as bad fight IQ as Struve or Kampmann. Or maybe he's just mentally broken I don't know.

Nate can look extremely impressive at times & on paper he's a really good fighter but I don't think he will ever live up to that theoretical potential.

Should Ellen feel threatened on the feet he should be able to take Nate down without much problems and control him there.

I would really like to see a rematch between Kampmann & Marquardt, the two guys with so much skill that never seem to put it all to use.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Jakes top game needs work. Nate will not be on his back for long


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Marquardt got dropped three times in his last two fights. The guys he got dropped by have 29 combined fights but only 3 by TKO/KO. Ellenberger alone has 17. Ellenberger has this.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nate will knock him out.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nate has been at this way too long. The dude could have retired after his PANCRASE career and been a 30+ fight veteran. It's outrageous how long he's been fighting, he was fighting before Fedor had even started competing. He was in the UFC before Anderson.


But IMO this ginger relic doesn't have his head in the game and he'll lose to Jake by decision.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Marquardt got dropped three times in his last two fights. The guys he got dropped by have 29 combined fights but only 3 by TKO/KO. Ellenberger alone has 17. Ellenberger has this.


Are you aware the only guy to finish nate with strikes is Anderson Silva.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Are you aware the only guy to finish nate with strikes is Anderson Silva.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Very much so, but everyone's chin gives out eventually.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Marquardt will take it in the 3rd after Jake gasses out a bit.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Ellenberger I think he's got a good future ahead of him if he fixes his holes. 

But for this fight I think Nate's expreience, better cardio wins him this fight, as long as he sticks to a gameplan.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Fully expect Nate to dance around and try and make Ellenberger work. then turn it on in the third.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Marquardt can't strike in the middle of the cage. Anyone with decent technique beats him there on points or KO/TKO.

Marquardt is only dangerous dirty boxing against the cage (maybe) or when someone is standing perfectly still in front of him.

Ellenberger should outclass him and make him look one dimensional unless something ridiculous happens.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Ellenberger will mix it up and grab a win here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think Nate makes it look easy. I hope they make him rematch Maia at 170 next.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

while Jake has better technical stand up and more power.. if Nate can steer clear this may turn into a war.. Especially late 2nd and 3rd round, Nate doesn't have great conditioning but on average it's still better than Mr. Ellenberger's... 

I think Jake is better but short of a flash KO he is gonna have to work hard for this win.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Knobs, both of them.

I hope they knock each other out cold.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nate is one of the more talented fighters, but dropped some big fights in his career. 

I don't know what's going on, but I'm very curious to see if he would face GSP. For that I'll go with Nate.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Nate is one of the more talented fighters, but dropped some big fights in his career.
> 
> I don't know what's going on, but I'm very curious to see if he would face GSP. For that I'll go with Nate.


Nate has said before that he'd be willing to fight GSP if he were ever in a position to do so. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...lling-to-fight-georges-st-pierre-for-ufc-belt


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think Nate makes it look easy. I hope they make him rematch Maia at 170 next.


i could not agree more .. eleenberger is overated imho as well


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Hopefully Onion burger comes in well conditioned for this one. I can see him beating Marquardt. I don't mind Marquardt, but he's too inconsistent for me to really follow him. I wouldn't want to see him defeat Jake just to go on to lose his next big fight in typical fashion.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Marquardt takes this. Better technique, faster, more varied. 

It could be interesting if Ellenberger goes full wrestler since Marquardt is far too passive off his back.

But I think they come out and bang, Ellenberger waits all fight for the big punch and gets cut to pieces for three rounds instead.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Nick_V03 said:


> Hopefully Onion burger comes in well conditioned for this one. I can see him beating Marquardt. I don't mind Marquardt, *but he's too inconsistent *for me to really follow him. I wouldn't want to see him defeat Jake just to go on to lose his next big fight in typical fashion.


Thats my only real knock an Nate,about the time I think he has it all together he lays an egg, he cost me quite a bit of worthless credits in his last fight..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright. Let's get this PPV started!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It's welterweight time!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Good night sweet prince....


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Not a big surprise. MMA has passed Nate by, time to move on.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nate may want to think about going back to 185, lol. At least he was typically 'in the mix' at MW.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Wow. Boom 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Ellenberger is such a heavy hitter. Marquardt didn't look bad early on, but you have to watch out for Jake's power at all times. Probably the hardest hitting welterweight in the UFC.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Damn. Thought Nate would win it but that was vicious. Nate arguing the stoppage is hilarious.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jake still hits like a truck.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaaakkkkkeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Nate should retire. He's had a great career and I like him, but he's clearly on the downswing of his career, he's 33 years old, he's never going to be champ, and he's just going to take unnecessary damage at his age. Having said that, I doubt he retires anytime soon.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Nate looked good til he backed himself into the cage


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think Nate makes it look easy. I hope they make him rematch Maia at 170 next.





jmsu1 said:


> i could not agree more .. eleenberger is overated imho as well


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Guy Incognito said:


>


Everyone knows she isn't a fan of beef....


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Honestly, Marquardt didn't look bad at all. He was landing throughout the round. Ellenberger just hits like a truck and his power needs to always be respected.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rusty said:


> Damn. Thought Nate would win it but that was vicious. Nate arguing the stoppage is hilarious.


He probably was concussed and forgot the last few seconds.


I feel for Nate, this was probably his last chance in his career.

At his age and salary and experience hes not just going to hang around.




Ellenberger and Hendricks are definitely the hardest hitters but Ellenberger has a left hook...Hendricks doesn't have a right hook.


Still....that didnt make a difference with there one common opponent who Ellenberger lost to, that Hendricks blitzed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> Everyone knows she isn't a fan of beef....


Ellen is so cute.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Nate looked good til he backed himself into the cage


Yea, wtf was he doing.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Marquardt may get another chance. It's not like he was completely out classed or anything. He got caught by one of the hardest punchers at 170. I doubt he will ever get another title shot though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Nate looked awesome, he made a stupid mistake by backing into the cage. He's got some left in him. He won't gain any title shots though


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I agree with that. He was looking good and was landing consistently. He just made a mistake and Jake capitalized quickly and decisively.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Marquardt got dropped three times in his last two fights. The guys he got dropped by have 29 combined fights but only 3 by TKO/KO. Ellenberger alone has 17. Ellenberger has this.





Life B Ez said:


> Are you aware the only guy to finish nate with strikes is Anderson Silva.





AlphaDawg said:


> Very much so, but everyone's chin gives out eventually.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Juggernaut...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Easiest call ever. :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think Nate makes it look easy..


Can I call'em? 

You have to admit Nate made it look easy.

Is he the last King of Pancrase still fighting?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Is he the last King of Pancrase still fighting?


Josh Barnett, Yuki Kondo, Maximo Blanco are still fighting... not to mention the current champs they have.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OU said:


> Jake is going to knock this cheater out, hopefully they cut Nate again when he loses.


:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nate didn't look good at any point he was doing "get away from me" striking which is as terrible an idea as standing in the pocket with a fresh Ellenberger. You need to get in real close and wear him down in the first.


----------

